
The Invisible Sculpture [video] - sp332
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFh6P9f4G9w
======
sp332
And here's a blog post about when she had it installed in SF MOMA
[http://elevr.com/would-you-like-to-see-an-invisible-
sculptur...](http://elevr.com/would-you-like-to-see-an-invisible-sculpture/)

